# Finally found a use for the wife's Tassimo



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

As the title says...

I've got a Tassimo T-disc which dispenses hot water only (at 80c). Which is great for use with my Aeropress.

It has 4 settings (150ml, 250ml, 350ml and 450ml). I'm using it at 450ml, enough for brewing in my Aeropress and topping up my mug.

Result!


----------



## RagingMammoth (Sep 21, 2013)

That is pretty useful.


----------



## Willie Ekaslike (Apr 12, 2014)

At least it's not now a complete waste of space.


----------

